# New Series of Articles



## jeff (Feb 25, 2008)

Lou Metcalf has begun writing a series of short articles on various fountain pen topics.  

_*Behind The Nib*_ - Fountain Pen Topics by Lou Metcalf

The first installment was just posted:

#1 Adjusting Ink Flow on a Nib (30K PDF)




I know I'll enjoy these articles, I hope you will too!

Thanks, Lou!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you, Jeff.  I intend to write one or two of these per month for as long as I have something to say  or as long as the members have questions.  I will try to keep each installment to about one page so those of you who are new to fountain pens can add incremental information rather than go into overload.  If any of you have areas you would like to see discussed, drop me an email through the forum.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to compose these articles for us Lou, I for one really appreciate them, keep up the good work!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 26, 2008)

Lou, to better help turner "talk ink" are you planning to go into other types of pens that our kits do not cover?  Maybe help a poor soul from making a refrence to a snorkle as something he once used in the Bahamas.  

Might be a nice series even if they do not apply "directly" to our kits, but will help sell the pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 26, 2008)

Lee - It's just "Behind the Nib" so I figure all things relating to fountain pens, or even dip pens, is fair game.


----------



## Scott (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Lou!

This is a great idea!  Thanks for writing these articles!

Scott.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lou, they sure will help me.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lou,thanks for taking time to do the articles, great help to me.


----------

